# Bail out requested for Portugal ?



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Tonight on the B.B.C. News, Portugal has asked for a bail out, which follow`s same request from Cyprus & Ireland, this is very worrying, as the Euro seems to be the main concern, what happens now? does this mean Portugal as a whole is in trouble or is this a Euro versus Escudo dilemma????? they also mentioned Spain will be next


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Diamantelady

My understanding is that Portugal as whole is looking decidely shaky on the economic front and following the introduction of the euro, things became much worse. I know from speaking with many people here that the prices of everyday living items literally doubled after the euro was introduced, so naturally if the cost of living increases so much, then the trade suffers in every way. That said, I'm not sure whether a bailout/foreign investment will help every day life here or not. In theory it should bring a better economy but in reality it usually means that the big company's get richer....and life stays just as hard for the masses.
I'm also curious what others think to the news and what their thoughts are on it??


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

With these bail outs, is it not just another pyramid selling, as the money for these bail outs, has to be borrowed from countries that have national debts themselves, I can see one day it catching up with no one left to borrow from,


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

i was thinking to buy a holiday flat for my family
but i dnt know now if its a good think to do or no?
wht u guys think?
PS: where is peter when i need him?


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*time to buy*



kingrulzuk said:


> i was thinking to buy a holiday flat for my family
> but i dnt know now if its a good think to do or no?
> wht u guys think?
> PS: where is peter when i need him?


I think now is a great time to Buy, you will reap the rewards in a few years time, not as good as when I bought when the rate was 152 to the £, but some good bargains to be had,all the best,


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't buy just yet. 

Portugal will now have to accept austerity measures as a condition for the EU bailout and could slip back into recesssion. Things are going to get worse. 

Property prices are falling and will continue to do so (whatever people may wish or hope.)


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

kingrulzuk said:


> i was thinking to buy a holiday flat for my family
> but i dnt know now if its a good think to do or no?
> wht u guys think?
> PS: where is peter when i need him?


No one knows what the future holds. but if you are too cautious you will be waiting forever for the right time to enjoy your holiday home. I would suggest now is as good a time as any to buy. As always try to get yourself a good deal, put in low offers, hopefully pick up something below market value. Chances are if you are buying a holiday home, you are not looking to sell it next year at a profit. You are more likely to keep it a number of years and enjoy using it. Therefore what is going on with the economy will not affect the property in the longer term. But in the meantime you can get on and enjoy those holidays in Portugal rather than waiting for "the best time to buy". Regards Derek


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*time to buy*



Stellen said:


> I wouldn't buy just yet.
> 
> Portugal will now have to accept austerity measures as a condition for the EU bailout and could slip back into recesssion. Things are going to get worse.
> 
> Property prices are falling and will continue to do so (whatever people may wish or hope.)


I have a house in Central Algarve,in a small village ,I have seen it expand four fold in just 6 years, in the centre they have built new appartment just 2 storey high, so as not to make the village ugly, but most have sold, and it is the Portuguese that are buying them, and most faces I know from the large retail shops , they are priced at €154,000 for a 2 bed, so I do not think the Algarve will go down much , But you can move inland to central Portugal where properties can be as little as €60,000 ready to redecorate and move in , in just Depends where you are thinking of moving to, The Algarve is a lot warmer in the winter months as Lisbon gets Snow, WE never have snow in the Algarve this is something you need to think about cheaper inland and heating bills or Coastal, with warmer weather


----------



## seo (May 12, 2008)

*Good Time to Buy?*



Algarve said:


> I think now is a great time to Buy, you will reap the rewards in a few years time, not as good as when I bought when the rate was 152 to the £, but some good bargains to be had,all the best,



What's the saying?.. "You'll never get in at the bottom and you'll never get out at the top."

Anyway, for anyone who has got cash to buy there are definitely some deals out there at the moment, the question is: "how long before prices start to rise again?" Buy-to-let is always an option as there still seems to be a fair amount of tourists visiting the Algarve and most people I know who have decided to rent out their properties are having no problems getting tenants via the usual websites, such as Owners Direct and Holiday Lettings etc. You can have a look at this website to get an idea of some of the deals around in central Algarve: Investment Properties in Algarve


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Algarve said:


> , The Algarve is a lot warmer in the winter months as Lisbon gets Snow, WE never have snow in the Algarve this is something you need to think about cheaper inland and heating bills or Coastal, with warmer weather



We have been here now for nearly 5 years. We live 80kms NORTH of Lison + 30 kms inland from the coast and have as yet to see a snowflake!! 
Last winter we had only two nights when a light ice formed on the water fountain


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Rio Maior 80kms north of Lisbon
30°C
6:12 PM
SUNNY

26°C
6:13 PM
SUNNY FARO


----------

